

Google: Android now shipping on 60,000 handsets per day - aresant
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/02/16/google-now-shipping-60000-android-handsets-per-day/

======
tvon
> _Whether “shipped” here means “sold to end users” or “ordered by retailers”
> is unclear – but regardless, it’s quite the feat either way._

That's a very important distinction that's left out.

------
megamark16
This is awesome, I can't wait for the apps to start really rolling in. I've
got a Droid right now and I love it, but it's a work phone and I'm starting a
new job on Monday so I have to give this one back. Luckily, my new Android
phone is in the mail right now and I should have it before the week is out.
I'm really glad Android is doing so well and I hope the trend continues. Now I
just need to make that killer app for it and I'll be a millionairez!

------
technomancy
Very misleading title. Google is only involved in shipping the Nexus One; this
number references all Android devices shipped. Still interesting news though.

~~~
aresant
Good point, edited - I think that MobileCrunch actually updated their title
after I posted as well.

------
grandalf
I don't understand why a new customer gets a discount, but a loyal tmobile
customer gets to pay a $100 fee for that loyalty.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Because any corporation that claims to be rewarding your loyalty is really
just locking you in (or collecting personal data) and once you're locked in
know they can charge you more.

------
ronaldj
I'm sure this will go up once they start offering the Nexus One for Verizon.

------
aresant
Most interesting point for me was that works out to 5.4 million a quarter vs.
latest iPhone stats at 8.7 million a quarter.

~~~
rauljara
I thought it was pretty disorienting, myself, to have the yearly total for
Android compared to the quarterly one for iPhone. Don't know if it was
intentionally misleading or not, but I have noticed this tendency for people
to want their preferred product to "win", as though being slightly more
popular than another product changes your experience of the product somehow.

~~~
rauljara
Actually, thinking on it for a second, I realized that Apple products seem to
bring that out in people more than anything else. Probably has something to do
with their incredibly combative "I'm a PC" ads.

